# Modern combat 5: la déception



## MaitreYODA (24 Juillet 2014)

Modern combat 5 est sorti il y a presque 24heures, certains d'entre vous hésitent peut etre encore, l'occasion pour moi de les conseiller.

Commençons par le positif:
Des graphismes magnifiques
une bonne campagne solo (de ce que j'ai joué en tout cas)
plus d'achats in-app
plusieurs classes pour le multi
c'est en jouant qu'on débloque des armes/accessoires/atouts


Le négatif, la liste est très (très) longue:
plus de prestige
QUE 4 maps. Mais de qui se moque t'on???!
quand on court sur MC5, c'est comme si on marchait sur MC2/3/4.
==> on s'endort pendant un partie en ligne a cause de cette lenteur...
les ennemis sont trop petits, c'est très compliqué de viser et de tuer... Quand on compare aux précédents opus, c'est flagrant.
AUCUN SNIPE NE ONE-Shot! Adieu les QS, NS etc. gameloft vient de se tirer une balle dans la pied avec cette restriction
nombreux bugs (pardonnables car c'est le debut mais quand meme)
connexion internet obligatoire.

Certains me diront que mon avis est un cas isolé: la plupart des "grands" joueurs de teams connues sont du même avis: lamentable. Les développeurs s'en foutent totalement de leur communauté.
Seuls ceux qui sont partenaires gameloft, donnent de bonnes critiques.

2 commentaires postés sur l'app store (pas d'insulte, rien de réprimmandable) pourtant mon commentaire n'a pas été posté. Et je ne suis pas le seul... Resultat: 5 etoiles sur l'app store... (On se demande d'où elles proviennent...)

Bref si vous ne vous interrssez qu'à la campagne, vous ne serez pas déçu, mais si c'est avant tout pour le multi, passez votre chemin & attendez que GL sorte une bonne grosse Mise à Jour.

Ceux qui l'ont acheter, qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Gwen (27 Juillet 2014)

Apparemment, les joueurs sur ce forum t'ont écouté et personne ne l'a acheté


----------



## MaitreYODA (27 Juillet 2014)

Tant mieux 
Je tiens quand même à signaler que je suis loin d'être le seul: j'en est discuté avec des joueurs de plusoeurs team, dont la LSR (3 ième mondiale/ 1ère de france) et il s'avère qu'ils n'aiment pas MC5 mais qu'ils jouent uniquement pour que la team soit dans le top 3!


----------

